# MY FAKE ROCK BACKGROUND [image heavy]



## bravo_sx (Aug 27, 2008)

ok im new here asked a few questions but i have been reading alot about these on here and it has inspired me. I have spent 2 nights now 2 tubes of glue 2 big cans of expanding foam and alot of polystirene. and i am starting to grout it all now.

here is a preview but unfinished of course











My only question now is once ive put the grout on what sort of paint should i use? and then what do i seal it with? ive read about yaht varnish but id imagine this not being too reptile friendly. also i see some people put fans in, i have a leopard gecko, do i need these?

all oppinions and thoughts welcome


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yacht varnish is fine as long as you leave it to dry fully between coats and also leave it to dry under hot lights before putting anything in it....


they paint yachts with it and dump them in the water, so if its ok for fish...


----------



## bravo_sx (Aug 27, 2008)

ah right ok then thanks, also what paint can i use? and whats recomended? i obviously want a real rock look, can i sprinkle sand onto the paint to ad a more rocky effect?

all recomendations appreciated


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking good!

Yes you can add sand. I got some great ideas from this site Construction - Vivarium Forums Not that i have got round to putting them to good use yet.:lol2:

Keep us updated with the pictures.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bravo_sx said:


> ah right ok then thanks, also what paint can i use? and whats recomended? i obviously want a real rock look, can i sprinkle sand onto the paint to ad a more rocky effect?
> 
> all recomendations appreciated


 

i've just painted one with B&Q paint, its waterbased and minimal VOC so pretty safe / fumeless.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

any paint is ok provided its left plenty of time to dry and air and then sealed after that 
i use evostick pva glue (the hardcore stuff from focus) to seal everything and does the job good
make sure you use the low toxic pva and not the kids stuff


----------



## bravo_sx (Aug 27, 2008)

few of the early pics here











Heres where im at now i have just added the first layer of grout and built the lid for the vivarium, can anyone recomend any good paints to use? makes to look out for? or will just any paint do? eg car spraypaint? 

so heres as she stands for now









still uncomplete of course and need to finish the grouting but ive done this in 2 nights only so im having a break now lol

and so to close here a random picture of steve (my leo)


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

wow youve done a excellent job there i sure steve will love it:no1:


----------



## connord94 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great job mate 

Plenty of places for Steve to hide!

I'm really inspired now!

Connor


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I wouldnt use paint I would just cover the grout in pva and then chuck play sand all over it - and also perhaps mix it with a bit of smooth aquarium gravel and then when its dry seal it as described - it looks great and has a really good texture too


----------



## bravo_sx (Aug 27, 2008)

wow thanks for the great comments people, this project is still going however took a turn for the worse when i was inspired to create a fake water fall in the front, 

1. to stop his water from just sitting there. and 2. just for looks! so ive now encorporated that, i have added some paint and i will use the pva and sand technique sounds a good plan!


im going to get all the rest of the bits i need tonight so i can get this bad boy finished and so we can get steve in there!! (obviously when its all nice and dry)


also do i need a fan?? ive seen some people have fans in them, but ive read these just remove humidity, which ive read for leos is needed?? is this accurate?


thanks again in advance, 

il add more pics as im going along!


----------



## bravo_sx (Aug 27, 2008)

ive just covered all in pva glue and covered in sand and i must say this is looking great just how i wanted!

my only confusion now is that i have bought the yacht varnish from B&Q (£25!!) but its a thick oily looking substance? 

is this definatly what i need to use?

also if i brush this on wont it just pull off all the sand?

please help im starting to get stuck! haha 

thanks in advance
James


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

aye it will, but if you paint it with the varnish and put the sand on when its drying it'll set the sand in place,


----------



## bravo_sx (Aug 27, 2008)

ah i see, i thought the varnish was to seal it all though? so that the gecko cant get to it propperly? 

will waterproof pva not do i assume? as its partially covered in it now with sand on top haha!! doh!!


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

IF you have pva'd it you should have sprinkled sand all over the wet pva so it dries the sand in place. Prob need to sprinkle more on when you seal it with the yacht varnish though....


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm confused :blush:. 
Is it just me, or is there very conflicting opinions on the varnish/PVA finishing coat?.
I'm doing a back wall for a spider tank. I have done the polystyrene and covered it with grout. Covered grout with sand before it dried, and I have waterproof PVA to seal it with (probably add more sand at this stage too). Do I still need varnish or will the PVA suffice as a final coating?


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

aswell Bravo mate leopard Geckos do not need humidity all the time only when shedding remember these cool little geckos come from pakistan where its dry. only way i provide a damp and moist place is by adding a container with either moss or peat inside with a hole cut out the top and i place it at the cold end of the vivarium/enclosure/Tub so that when the gecko is having trouble getting his skin of his toes or where ever it helps a little. aswell i tend to find mine love to sleep in it as my shed pots and darked and black they are fishing maggot containers lol unused that is :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Toeboe said:


> I'm confused :blush:.
> Is it just me, or is there very conflicting opinions on the varnish/PVA finishing coat?.
> I'm doing a back wall for a spider tank. I have done the polystyrene and covered it with grout. Covered grout with sand before it dried, and I have waterproof PVA to seal it with (probably add more sand at this stage too). Do I still need varnish or will the PVA suffice as a final coating?


 
i've done them just coated in PVA before.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Do none of you who make these fake rock backrounds worry they'll screw up so bad they'll ruin the viv. Spending 80 quid on a 4ft viv and then royally fu***ng it up scares me! Dya practice first?


----------



## bravo_sx (Aug 27, 2008)

heres a sneak preview prior to the glass arriving and more finishing touches to be added.

ref expense?? ive spent 60quid in materials and made my own box and everything ive built all the wires inside and im awaiting some mesh to allow ventilation but really its not cost me much at all! and well the logic is to just not f*%k it up lol.

heres the image









p.s the white tape is covering a water pump that will recirculate his water and pump it out the pipe that is currently blocked by a screw. this will but cut flush went the move date arrives for steve! lol also the lids not screwed down so thats why there is a gap there  lol


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks really good mate, not much floor space mind, but it looks good


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

excellent :2thumb:


----------



## bravo_sx (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks 

its 4ft like and that dark bit to the right goes right back as do all the caves its alot bigger than what he has now and hes gained 3 tiers up too! lol

sadly my cabinate it sits on wont allow for any wider  and i could get a wider cabinate but i only have 1 gecko so it should be ok surely?


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

any updates and more pics


----------



## gecko lover (Oct 19, 2008)

that is lokkin ace if i was good at this kind of thing i would make one but there isnt much floor space at all


----------



## bravo_sx (Aug 27, 2008)

that image is quite deceptive as it does go far back, like i stated this is a 4ft viv is this not going to be sufficiant for 1 gecko? it has more space than before and he has gained 4 more hides and an extra 3 tiers!!! lol can any one advise as i dont want steve to be crammed in


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Did you say Steve is a Leo??


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

It looks good mate, I there is plenty of space there for a single leo. My question is, how do you change the water and clean the pump?

Andy


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Leos come from arid regions like Afghan so I'd have thought the humidity caused by the pump could potentially cause problems ??


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

looking good man!! what have u used to seal ur waterfall? i had to use g4 pond sealant for mine. have u found yacht vanish good enough to seal it with?


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

thats gunna be a bastard to clean


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

dragonsRus said:


> thats gunna be a bastard to clean


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nataliej (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats gonna look amaaaazing


----------



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

that is stunning id love that think you could be onto a money maker mate, id pay decent money for that


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

*Sharing the passion x*

looking good! x

Sharing the inspiration ! It was great fun, really inpressed ourselves, now we want to create the same for all our vivs!!:mf_dribble:

Used sand in paint and used a sponge and brush when painting using 5 different colours ( light sand, stone grey, dark sand, black, green) mixed tones to make it look like real stone):2thumb:

Lucy x


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

dragonsRus said:


> thats gunna be a bastard to clean


you aint kidding!

also the waterfall is a very bad idea. unless ALOT of ventilation is incorporated into the design. can cause more humidity than is health and you could end up with a leo with RI (respiratory infection) which can lead to death in a leo.

with that big mesh screen i would highly suggest putting 2 120mm fans on the top 1 sucking and 1 pushing to get the humidity out and the fresh air in.

also what are you using to heat it?


----------

